# DS #3902: Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor (USA)



## Chanser (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5065^^


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 25, 2009)

yes, yes, yes! Todays a good week


----------



## geminisama (Jun 25, 2009)

IT'S OUT. I LOVE YOU DUMPERS.


----------



## hyup (Jun 25, 2009)

At last !!!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad it dumped late; maybe this way the site won't slow to a halt.

Thanks to those who got it out in the wild.


----------



## Crescent (Jun 25, 2009)

have my babies


----------



## adzix (Jun 25, 2009)

excellent. i've been looking forward to this.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 25, 2009)

Is it voiced? Is it better to wait for an undub?


----------



## xshinox (Jun 25, 2009)

finally its out! i have been waiting since sunday for a early leak.


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh shit it's out! It's really out! It's really really out!


----------



## janouis (Jun 25, 2009)

Finally! been waiting 4 dis...


----------



## Chanser (Jun 25, 2009)

Loving the music so far....


----------



## chad13dale (Jun 25, 2009)

no Anti-piracy protection? Lord... please let there be no AP.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 25, 2009)

there wasn't any AP on the Japanese release
so i doubt there would be any on the U release


----------



## DS1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Is it voiced? Is it better to wait for an undub?



No voice acting.


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 25, 2009)

this looks crap


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah looks like


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 25, 2009)

Omg its out1! can't wait for the undub!



jk but i will be finishing the transfer shortly.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 25, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Good to know...


----------



## furfoot (Jun 25, 2009)

Undub plz


----------



## geminisama (Jun 25, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> this looks crap



Thank you for the mind blowing review!


----------



## nsjong (Jun 25, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he included the standard "engrish" translation for a full impact on language comprehension.


----------



## krartan (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm having a bit of trouble in the fight against Wendigo. Put plainly, I got whooped. Looks like I'm gonna have to do some Free Battle grinding. 

:|

The second battle, not the first, where you fight him alone without the aid of a certain guest.


----------



## DxEggman (Jun 25, 2009)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Is it voiced? Is it better to wait for an undub?



I know; what loser would wanna hear English? Japanese is better always, especially if you're a weeabo.


----------



## itsRANDELL (Jun 25, 2009)

YES! This game makes me want to punch old people!


----------



## sa1amandra (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW ATLUS! You release your game before 1 week after the official release


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Loving the music so far....



Same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pretty good game to pick up .


----------



## Zane (Jun 25, 2009)

So what did you name your hero?  I have real trouble naming him. hehe


----------



## s2d4 (Jun 25, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm having a bit of trouble in the fight against Wendigo. Put plainly, I got whooped. Looks like I'm gonna have to do some Free Battle grinding.
> 
> :|
> 
> ...



LOL w00t! Undub what?


----------



## kesadisan (Jun 25, 2009)

furfoot said:
			
		

> Undub plz



ok I'll undub it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but you'll need to voice it up first, so I can undub it


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 25, 2009)

finally a battery draining game worth playing. 

oneup has picked up a lot of the atlus games lately and in good time too. anyone else notice this?


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 25, 2009)

umm, I have never heard of this..

But by the sounds of it, it is good..

What type of game is it?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 25, 2009)

It's cool with the DSL COMP...

I wish they'd release an RPG-type game in which they teach you to hack the DS -- like some drama at a Tokyo computer school where you have to hack into school's mainframe to alter your school marks or something... using just a NDSL with Wifi to do it...

THAT'D BE COOL! _*I'd buy it*_...


----------



## geminisama (Jun 25, 2009)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> umm, I have never heard of this..
> 
> But by the sounds of it, it is good..
> 
> What type of game is it?



One half Strategy RPG, one half JRPG.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 25, 2009)

and combined to be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the first persona title if i am correct for the DS platform


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 25, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> and combined to be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where is my .sav  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



check the cheat forum


----------



## Battalia (Jun 25, 2009)

Anybody having a problem with the game freezing?  I'm using a CycloDS and shortly after I enter my name during some on screen dialog, I can't do anything.  None of the buttons work.  Anyone else having a problem?


----------



## Domination (Jun 25, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> and combined to be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its the first Shin Megami Tensei title, not Persona.

Persona itself is a spin-off from SMT.

Really loving this game. The soundtrack is so cool. And it doesn't need lots of touch screen like TWEWY. But some styles are pretty similliar


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 25, 2009)

Battalia said:
			
		

> Anybody having a problem with the game freezing?  I'm using a CycloDS and shortly after I enter my name during some on screen dialog, I can't do anything.  None of the buttons work.  Anyone else having a problem?



so far so good


----------



## DS1 (Jun 25, 2009)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> furfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got all my lines ready: "God, give me strength", "This is it!", "Break out!", "Weee've won!!"


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 25, 2009)

Battalia said:
			
		

> Anybody having a problem with the game freezing?  I'm using a CycloDS and shortly after I enter my name during some on screen dialog, I can't do anything.  None of the buttons work.  Anyone else having a problem?



Also using the CycloDS, but no problems thus far. I'm a few plot turns in, so perhaps you've got a bad dump or something.


----------



## taken (Jun 25, 2009)

Battalia said:
			
		

> Anybody having a problem with the game freezing?  I'm using a CycloDS and shortly after I enter my name during some on screen dialog, I can't do anything.  None of the buttons work.  Anyone else having a problem?


update your firmware on your CycloDs


----------



## newg (Jun 25, 2009)

Have to say, I'm not enjoying the battle system. the story seems pretty cool and interesting, but i don't know if i can be bothered with the battles.


----------



## Shebang (Jun 25, 2009)

to all you dumpers and couriers: I wish you six weeks of good sex for that


----------



## geminisama (Jun 25, 2009)

Battalia said:
			
		

> Anybody having a problem with the game freezing?  I'm using a CycloDS and shortly after I enter my name during some on screen dialog, I can't do anything.  None of the buttons work.  Anyone else having a problem?



This actually happened to me the first time. After naming my character, glitched dialog (As in, it didn't show anything but the city picture, and text. No avatars or anything), and it froze shortly after it began. Restarted it, and the game plays fine now.


----------



## Xaintrix (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, I'm really enjoying this game.  First off, I love the presentation.  Sure the enchanted game console/handheld concept isn't the most original, but it doesn't make it any less fun.  I really like all the colorful dialogue, and how learning the game system is integrated into the process.  It's very intuitive.  Navigation's pretty smooth and responsive going through the menus.  Saving's quick too which I appreciate.  You don't get to free roam and explore your environment, you choose actions from a location list.  After playing Suikoden Tierkreis and a hundred other rpgs in my life, the usual ILLUSION of freedom of movement is a crock.  Not having to burn hours wandering aimlessly is appreciated, especially for a portable title.  Battle's a unique blend of strategy and conventional RPG systems.  You move your teams like on a chess board, but the actual attacks are a single round of turn based RPG combat - prompts and all.  

This game is far from earth shattering, but it is rapidly moving up the charts to being one of my favorite titles for the DS.  At the very least, an absolute timesink.


----------



## Sstew (Jun 25, 2009)

So this or TWEWY. Which is better? or are these 2 different ends of a spectrum?
Is this closer to Disgaea?


----------



## geminisama (Jun 25, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> So this or TWEWY. Which is better? or are these 2 different ends of a spectrum?
> Is this closer to Disgaea?



Way different ends of the spectrum. This is more like Disgaea, with turn based battles.


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 25, 2009)

I find it interesting as soon as it gets dumped by a user on a anonomous image board only a few minutes later this is released by a release group and put up on all the usuall sites....


----------



## Xaintrix (Jun 26, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> So this or TWEWY. Which is better? or are these 2 different ends of a spectrum?
> Is this closer to Disgaea?



As gemini said, it's a different beast.  I think rather than "what is better?" it's more "Is this worth playing?"

To that I'd say yes.  I'd say that this has much stronger story and character than Disgaea.  Disgaea always seemed to me combat system 1st, everything else is second.

This is in my top 5 on the DS.  I've already sunk a number of hours into it.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arghh, i keep confusing the 2 of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but doesn't mattered, it is still our first(excluding the J version, since its the same) Shin Megami Tensei

By the way, what did u guys named your hero? Currently stuck thinking of a good name for him haha


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 26, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This all gets confusing because the original name of devil survivor was "Megami Ibunroku: Devil Survivor" and the original persona was "Megami Ibunroku Persona: Be Your True Mind". So they come from the same sub series but I guess Atlus USA changed the name to benifit from the Shin Megami Tensei name recognition.

BTW, according to wiki, Megami Ibunroku means "Alternate Tale of the Goddess"

I guess it's not all that important anyway.


----------



## sa1amandra (Jun 26, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> By the way, what did u guys named your hero? Currently stuck thinking of a good name for him haha


i named him Hiroto Suto with the nickname Hiro


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 26, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Megami Ibunroku is the same as Shin Megami Tensei.  Shin Megami Tensei is like a superseries made up of different spinoff series. One of the spinoff series is the Persona series. This isnt in its own series but it is its own game in the Shin Megami Tensei franchise. Hope this makes sesne as im not good at explaining stuff.

Anyways, this a great game. Aint a pushover like a lot of other ds rpgs ive been playing recently, I like that.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

i see, thanks for the explaination, guys.


----------



## Migs (Jun 26, 2009)

Works (so far) with no problems on the DSTT running firmware version 1.17


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 26, 2009)

Sweet game. Hooorrah!

But it feels... as if... it's lacking something...

(VA cough) maybe it's better off they didn't... I still can't get over Suikoden, you know... *shudders*


----------



## pitman (Jun 26, 2009)

I loving this game !
The soundtrack is great (Except the battle music would have at least change or be better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I love how you learn skills, the demon fusion and the auction.

One thing that is annoying me are missions where I'm not supposed to let people die because they get killed quickly (even if I heal them constantly).

When do you get your 4th party member (or even 5th ?) ?

It works perfectly on the R4 (at the 2nd day 18:00pm atm)


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jun 26, 2009)

The game freezes a lot on YSMenu (R4). Oh well, back to playing on the retail cart.


----------



## dawn.wan (Jun 27, 2009)

off Black Sigil... on Shin Megami Tensei DS!


----------



## sa1amandra (Jun 27, 2009)

ZeroEXE93 said:
			
		

> The game freezes a lot on YSMenu (R4). Oh well, back to playing on the retail cart.


yup i get that problem to!


----------



## DS1 (Jun 27, 2009)

ZeroEXE93 said:
			
		

> The game freezes a lot on YSMenu (R4). Oh well, back to playing on the retail cart.



Use R4 with boot-able YSMenu instead of YSMenu firmware alone. The only time I use YSMenu is for those few games that R4 doesn't handle perfectly (Super Mario RPG 3, Made in Ore).


----------



## Goli (Jun 27, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> So this or TWEWY. Which is better? or are these 2 different ends of a spectrum?
> Is this closer to Disgaea?


This, since I prefer SRPGs, and yes, this is closer to Disgaea... But just not quite...


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jun 27, 2009)

DS1 said:
			
		

> ZeroEXE93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try that. Are the new unofficial updates ok or should I stick to the official firmware 1.18?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 28, 2009)

i never heard of it but the boxart and name really made me feel it's a fantastic game... i guess i will get it but later
screenies : http://www.gamespot.com/ds/rpg/megamiibunr...vor/images.html


----------



## skurai123 (Jul 11, 2009)

What do you mean by bootable YSMenu? I just tried YSMenu but it still crashes. It crashes on Day 2, at the cemetery. The screen turns black and this beeping sound starts...


----------



## anime4ever (Jul 11, 2009)

This looks hawt.


----------



## anaxs (Jul 11, 2009)

yes yes finally


----------



## BilliePop (Jul 22, 2009)

This game was a lot better than I expected it to be. It's challenging at times. The artwork is very nice. And it's got a very interesting story to it. I'll eventually play it over again to get all the possible routes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My only problem was that the game seemed a bit short.


----------

